
Furor on Claim Women's Choices Create Gender Gap in Comp Sci - kiyanwang
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2018/06/25/lecturers-explanation-gender-gap-computer-science-it-reflect-womens-choices
======
firic
> Some have called on the university to fire Reges

Unless someone was writing something that was directly encouraging violence
silencing people should never be the response. I don't know who those "some
people" that the article talks about are, but if they are mainstream then this
could lead to people only researching things that they are sure would reach a
PC conclusion. Or alternatively researching a lot and only publishing pc
conclusions.

~~~
horseLOGIC
That some person calls for the firing isn't the problem, but it's the
faculties following through with it.

It's the infantilized "student customer" along with a long-standing
infiltration of sectors of Academia with ideologically motivated staff that is
enabling all that.

The majority of staff/students do not a agree with this, but there's a system
of fear where you can ruin your career by being labeled racist/sexist (etc.)
by one of these ignorant loudmouths.

We can't change this by calling for individuals to not act in a certain way,
we need to dismantle this power structure inside (parts of) Academia. It
starts with speaking up.

~~~
Ntrails
idk, it reads as though the university has handled this pretty well so far? It
certainly helps that the author has a verifiable track record of engaging and
encouraging women in CS.

~~~
horseLOGIC
I was making a general point, but even then you shouldn't need to have a
"verifiable track record" just to say something mildly controversial without
getting fired.

